# Ten Years Gone - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Classic Led Zeppelin....this video covers all the rhythm guitar parts needed to play this great tune - thanks for watching!

[video=youtube;oLISfcoG3rE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLISfcoG3rE[/video]


----------

